# Process System is not responding



## asudave

This message box has repeatedly shown up over the last few months. During that time, I've used the most recent iterations of ICZen. I usually restore my apps with Titanium Backup and, at first, I thought it was something borked in the backup. So, I have restored app only, used a different backup app, and installed all my apps directly from the app store. Still getting the message.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lapdog01

@asudave

Are there certain apps which seem to repeat this, or is it random appli ations?. I always restore through TI, and I havent seen this. I do restore app only with the exception of two which i restore data. I do clear the cache on all after restoring. I also use an auto cache cleaner, keep my free mem at 80 in rom control,and do a fix permissions in cwm after restore as well. Dont know if this helps you just throwing it out there. Good luck

sent from my mind


----------



## asudave

It seems to be random apps, random times. I clear cache almost daily. I always fix permissions in cwm after restoring apps.


----------



## db3

i've been getting this on the last few versions of AOKP. it doesn't matter whether i select 'wait' or 'ok' (to close), it stil comes back. normally during periods of lag.


----------

